#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> AlanBell: great email re paper jams
<AlanBell> :-)
<czajkowski> it's rather a good idea and the paper jams don't necessarily affect NGOs
<czajkowski> so they are across the board
<czajkowski> hence why Ivanka is gonna help us
<jussi01> Hrm. could someone turn off the [ubuntu-NGO] thing on the ML? no other ubuntu ML that I know of has it, and its easy enough in most of the popular mail clients and other mail services to sort by mailing list.
<czajkowski> I'm not sure what you're referring to?
<czajkowski> jussi01: ^^
<jussi01> czajkowski: from what Ive seen, there seems to be [ubuntu-ngo] in the subject line. but maybe thats just someones naming system when theyve replied.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<dholbach> jussi01: that's what all launchpad mailing lists do
<jussi01> czajkowski: I will be talking to my consultant friend on wednesday btw.
<jussi01> dholbach: oh? :/
<dholbach> jussi01: I don't think you can turn it off
<ebel> Ah mailing list formats... no end of differences.
<jussi01> all the old ones dont.
<dholbach> lists.launchpad.net
<czajkowski> jussi01: oh good
<jussi01> dholbach: are you certain? Id be suprised.
<dholbach> lists.launchpad.net vs lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> I' just logged in and there are no settings to change so I'd assume it cannot be changed.
<dholbach> ye
<dholbach> p
<jussi01> Im going to go ask in #launchpad, brb
<ebel> and some people have stupid mail clients and they can only filter on Subject line.
<jussi01> [12:38:08] <jussi01> hey, can you turn off the [$listname] in the subject line of Launchpad mailing lists?
<jussi01> [12:38:17] <wgrant> jussi01: No, sadly.
<jussi01> :/
<czajkowski> jussi01: so you didn't believe dholbach
<czajkowski> bold jussi01 :p
<dholbach> czajkowski: it's not like I always know what I'm doing :)
<jussi01> and if I ask there then I get double confirm plus whether I need to file a bug or not. everyone wins
<jussi01> Bug #396888
<jussi01> oh... no bot here?
<czajkowski> dholbach: more often than not though :)
<czajkowski> jussi01: only logging bot in here
<czajkowski>  ubuntulog:
<dholbach> czajkowski: you're very kind :)
<jussi01> is there a reason we dont have a factoid/bugbot?
<czajkowski> jussi01: we only got ubuntulog in there recently just to have, didn't really factor in the others to be honest
<jussi01> Bug #396888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396888 in launchpad-registry "prefixing subjects in mailing list posts considered harmful" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396888
<jussi01> Ill probably substitute her soon, but Im impatient :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> so we now have ubottu in here
<czajkowski> and I didn't have to log into evil RT :D
<czajkowski> so what do folks think of the paper jam idea?
<jussi01> ubottu: part
<jussi01> JanC: just arrived
<jussi01> jpds:
<czajkowski> eh?
<jussi01> czajkowski: I subsituted her for a clone.
<jussi01> !test
<ubot4> yes, I'm alive.
<czajkowski> ah ok your bots are hers :)
<jussi01> yup.
<czajkowski> whoo life on the NGO mailing list
<czajkowski> <3
<czajkowski> :D
<matti> ;-p
<czajkowski> Pendulum: see ngo list, lots of activity
<czajkowski> Pendulum: jussi01 has some suggestions on how to make the wiki more informative
<Pendulum> czajkowski: will look when i have a moment :)
<Pendulum> (am playing catch-up from friday :) )
<czajkowski> Pendulum: no bother
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> oh good ideas from the ohio LoCo
<JanC> czajkowski: I don't think an interview would be really useful (our server runs FreeBSD, and at least 3 of the 5 board members & some of the other members use linux for years ;) )
<Pendulum> JanC: doesn't matter if you think it'd be useful. we want to interview you anyway :)
<JanC> it's a group of volunteers representing telecom & internet consumers, so we have more volunteers to do the IT stuff than to do the actual work  ;)
<czajkowski> JanC: aye it's not just Ubuntu
<czajkowski> it;s all oss
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> and not just people who aren't tech related NGOs :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<hiromtz_> morning, COP15 days
<czajkowski> Aloha
<AlanBell> morning all
<leighman> hey guys
<leighman> I would be interested in helping out with this
<leighman> is there anything I could do
<leighman> ?
<czajkowski> leighman: oh good to hear
<czajkowski> leighman: what would you like to help on
<leighman> dunno really, I'm just a keen n00b
<leighman> but I would be up for contacting ngos/whatrever
<leighman> I have no coding/packaging experience but hopefully will ick those up at some point :P
<czajkowski> leighman: well I'm looking for ngos to contact
<czajkowski> leighman: where are you based?
<leighman> bristol, Uk
<leighman> and Cambridge, UK
<DJones> czajkowski: You can add me onto the list of people willing to help as well, i've been looking through the links in /topic & certainly sounds quite interesting
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> so have ye looke d at the last 4-5 posts re Paper jams
<czajkowski> we'd like a way to start working and coming up with them
<DJones> i haven't got that far yet, was looking at and adding to the first link on dho.lbach's blog posting as a start
<czajkowski> nods
<DJones> i work as an accountant so to me the one thing I find is missing from linux generally is an easy to use accounting package, most small businesses/charities etc are guided towards Sage on windows because it seems to be the industry standard in the uk, apart from gnucash I've found anything thats that easy to use yet, although i've not looked for about 12 months, from a business point of view openoffice can meet most needs, but accounting wise its q
<czajkowski> DJones: so AlanBell ha written about gnucash a bit
<czajkowski> that's one of the paper jams
<DJones> have you got a link for the paperjams
<DJones> just trying to find it
<AlanBell> boo
<AlanBell> DJones: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ngo/msg00158.html
<DJones> Thanks AlanBell
<DJones> AlanBell: If it helps, I have access to Sage Line 50 which has various templates, I can have a dig around in that if its of any use looking at their templates
<czajkowski> I'd like for us to start to log these paper jams
<czajkowski> I must poke ivanka
<DJones> In all the time I've been going out to clients looking at their accounting systems, I've only come across one that had considered using anything other than windows, and they'd picked ubuntu to look at, although 12 months later they'd not done anything else with it
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> 5cm of snow here
<czajkowski> we got snow about 2cm mostly is gone now
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nice mail the other day
<czajkowski> been some nice topics on mailing list in the last week or so
<AlanBell> yes, I was quite pleased it seemed to tickle a few people into responding
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> http://www.techworld.com.au/article/330244/amberdms_gives_open_source_accounting_green_light  ohhhhh
<czajkowski> accounting folks
<DJones> czajkowski: From that article "“A lot of people use whatever software their accountants tell them to use,” he said. “Getting involved with accounting companies is an important step to getting wider and more mainstream uptake of [open source] accounting products.” is very true, although a lot of the time its also down to the clients expectations and experience of staff
<DJones> It'll be interesting to see how that goes, although if it needs the user to set up their own webserver to run the system on, that could put some off, certainly sounds like an interesting prospect in development though
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it's a thread going on ILUG for the last 10 days
<czajkowski> gnucash has been mentioned a few times
<czajkowski> that was the first new link
<DJones> i've started looking at gnucash again, ilug is the Ireland Lug?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> sorry
<DJones> no probs, i'll look that up
<AlanBell> that looks interesting
<AlanBell> credit notes and payroll are missing, which is the same as gnucash
<AlanBell> but it should be more multi-user than gnucash
<AlanBell> needs packaging
<mhall119|work> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> yup
<mhall119|work> I'm not sure if Michelle has talked to you about it yet
<mhall119|work> but we're going to be setting up a network for a troubled-boys home in late January
<czajkowski> oh wow
<mhall119|work> we may also be converting some of their Windows-based office computer to Ubuntu, maybe, because they're evidently having all kinds of virus/spyware trouble
<mhall119|work> I'm going to ask the guy we're coordinating with if he'd be willing to fill out your interview form
<czajkowski> oh that'd be great
<czajkowski> I need to create one
<czajkowski> or alter the one I've got to allow for a few questions
<czajkowski> mhall119|work: does he use IRC ?
<mhall119|work> no rush, we're scheduled to do it Jna 30th
<czajkowski> or skype ?
<czajkowski> great
<mhall119|work> czajkowski: I don't know, I've not talked to him, and Michelle has only spoken to him on the phone, and just once
<czajkowski> he can add me on skype if he likes than I cna have a real time interveivew
<czajkowski> sounds great
<mhall119|work> I will ask him though
<czajkowski> you cna poke me in the new year if you like,
<czajkowski> lauraczjakowski is skype id
 * mhall119|work doesn't have skype
<mhall119|work> I guess I should get on that bandwagon
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-21
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> highvoltage, hey - do you know what the situation with schooltool is?
<dholbach> I think we should be almost there, right?
<dholbach> ah, Gediminas updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zope/Natty - there's still a bit to do
<highvoltage> I was just looking for that link :)
<dholbach> I'll have a look at it tomorrow and do a few more
 * dholbach just reviewed a big bunch of packages :)
<highvoltage> ok, same here
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-23
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-18
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-19
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-21
<anyibethRRR> ubuntulog te gusto,,jajajja
<anyibethRRR> :-*
